# viper 7900 remote problem



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok can someone help me I got my car alarm professionally installed on 1/10/10 and everything worked great until two or three days ago. I got up one morning and went to my window to start my truck I pressed the button on the remote and the remote did not light up or beep and did nothing so I then went out and tried to unlock the truck and the remote did nothing. So I unlocked the truck with my key and shut off the alarm. Then I went and charged the remote and it worked fine. Then two days later I got up and went and remote started the truck it worked fine I unlocked my truck with the remote and got in and drove to school after school I went to unlock my truck and the remote would not work and both times It happened the remote said it had a full charge because I look every time I use the remote. What should I do?

I am kinda thinking that the battery level indactor on the remote is not working has this happend to anyone else? Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BigRedRam95 said:


> Ok can someone help me I got my car alarm professionally installed on 1/10/10 and everything worked great until two or three days ago. I got up one morning and went to my window to start my truck I pressed the button on the remote and the remote did not light up or beep and did nothing so I then went out and tried to unlock the truck and the remote did nothing. So I unlocked the truck with my key and shut off the alarm. Then I went and charged the remote and it worked fine. Then two days later I got up and went and remote started the truck it worked fine I unlocked my truck with the remote and got in and drove to school after school I went to unlock my truck and the remote would not work and both times It happened the remote said it had a full charge because I look every time I use the remote. What should I do?
> 
> I am kinda thinking that the battery level indactor on the remote is not working has this happend to anyone else? Thanks


 It could be that or there is a little button on the side(of the remote) for using the same remote control with two different cars. If that button is pushed than the remote will look for the second car(witch I'm thinking is more likely yer problem)make sure this little button is not being pushed and that the remote is staying on car number one. If this is not what is happening I suggest calling the place that did the work they may be able to mail you new ones so you don't have to waste a lot of time making an appointment and all.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I just looked at the side of the remote and there is no button. I am thanking that the battery was just dead because I charged it the day I got it and had been almost two weeks. But the only reason I did not charge it is because the indicator on the remote said it had a full charge. The indicator must not be working right. I called the place where I got it and was told to send it back and they will replace it.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

another question the day I was at school and it stoped working I did hear where I had hit a few buttons I looked every time it beeped and all it said was out of range.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm thinking you had a bad battery. A battery can appear charged but if it has a problem won't be able to supply the energy needed. This is like my 1 year old cell phone battery right now. As it gets cold (I live in NJ, and its around freezing temps now), it won't give out enough power, and my phone will lose connection to my phone service (and work slower). The only fix at this point is for me to charge my phone or get it warmed up. 
Its the same thing with car batteries. You go out there one day, try to start the car and it does nothing. The battery is still charged (usually), but it won't put out the amps needed (its also why its more important to look at the cold crank amps than any other reading). 
The device will act weird when it doesn't get enough power, like my phone.
Just send it in though. Its safer for them to give you a new remote and battery than it is just to change the battery in case there is some other issue.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> I'm thinking you had a bad battery. A battery can appear charged but if it has a problem won't be able to supply the energy needed. This is like my 1 year old cell phone battery right now. As it gets cold (I live in NJ, and its around freezing temps now), it won't give out enough power, and my phone will lose connection to my phone service (and work slower). The only fix at this point is for me to charge my phone or get it warmed up.
> Its the same thing with car batteries. You go out there one day, try to start the car and it does nothing. The battery is still charged (usually), but it won't put out the amps needed (its also why its more important to look at the cold crank amps than any other reading).
> The device will act weird when it doesn't get enough power, like my phone.
> Just send it in though. Its safer for them to give you a new remote and battery than it is just to change the battery in case there is some other issue.


Its not the alarm that is not working right it is the alarm remote the remote its self has no power when I press the button it does not even light up or beep like it is off but when I press the little round button on the back it does nothing but when I plug it into the charger it works fine. I packed it up today and will send it out Monday. I will let you all know what they tell me. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry, I did mean the battery in the remote.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> Sorry, I did mean the battery in the remote.


sorry I just did not know but do you thank a bad batt would cause the indicator light to not work and make the remote go off and not come back on?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BigRedRam95 said:


> sorry I just did not know but do you thank a bad batt would cause the indicator light to not work and make the remote go off and not come back on?


No, what you have seems to be more or a remote issue. They can go bad fast or have been know to.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

got my new alarm in the mail today they never told me what was wrong with it they just sent me a new one


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BigRedRam95 said:


> got my new alarm in the mail today they never told me what was wrong with it they just sent me a new one


 And, is it working normal?


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> And, is it working normal?


I just now got the alarm put in a reprogrammed it is working normal but will have to watch the battery indicator light.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

All those "rechargable" FOB's have theses crappy little LithiumIon batteries, some are good and some are bad.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I have a lifetime warranty on it so when it goes bad I will send it back.


----------

